# The Hunger Games



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I just finished reading The Hunger Games. It was a bit violent for a young adult novel, but I enjoyed the story a lot. Has anyone read the other books in that series?


----------



## Ethan Cobb (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, I've read the series.  If you liked the first, the other two should be up your alley.  Although it seems the reviews for Book #3 is kind of mixed.  At least that is how I felt about Book #3.  If your not sure, a library near you is bound to have them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just a few representative threads from this forum (found via the Search tool  ):

Hunger Games: should I buy it?

Who Enjoyed The Hunger Games

Who Else Disliked The Hunger Games?

The general opinion I've seen is: book #1 = very good (I personally couldn't get into it), book #2 not quite as good, book #3: very disappointing.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I just finished the trilogy.  I wish I'd read them *before* my 12 yo daughter did, though, so I could have talked her through some of the more disturbing parts.  Even so, I thought they were excellent and so gripping that I couldn't put them down.

What I really liked was that the books showed how it was possible to remain decent in a world that wasn't.  

Did anyone have a favorite character or characters?  Mine were Cinna and Haymitch.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

I just finished Book 2 an hour ago. It was great. I've read Hunger Games twice. Loved it both times. Book 2 is almost as good as Book 1. The biggest difference is that the shock and thrill is lessened because you've already read the first. I highly recommend it. Starting the third book tonight!


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Loved this trilogy! I don't reread books often, but I've reread the whole trilogy twice and Catching Fire three times. Fast-paced writing, great plots, intriguing issues. 

mscott:
My favorite characters were probably Peeta, Finnick, and Katniss.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

^5 for the first one....I have the other 2 waiting.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I read the series around Christmas and I loved it.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I was one of the ones that loved the first two books and was terribly disappointed with the third. A lot of people felt the ending was 'fitting' but I felt the third in the trilogy was so depressing and without hope that it kind of killed the love of the books for me.


----------



## MJFredrick (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVED this series. Cannot wait for the movie. I didn't enjoy Catching Fire as much, but Mockingjay was pretty awesome. I rarely read a book in a day, but I did with Mockingjay.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

So it sounds like the first book is probably the best?


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I read the first one recently & found it ok but not good enough to want to read the rest.  I'm generally after reading YA novels but occasionally them based on others' reviews.  To me, they're kin to eating vegetable broth for dinner when I really want steak & potatoes!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I thought it was terrific; best I've read in YA in a while. But...the first was the best of the three and the third wraps up in a way I just couldn't "believe." It's a rating of 5 (HG),4 and 3 stars respectively...as the series goes.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I loved the Hunger Games trilogy! Brilliant dystopian. The first one was definitely the most fun as far as escapist fantasy, whereas by the last one really drove home the theme of the books (and that was depressing for a lot of people). Heck, it was depressing for me, but it made me think, which is what it was supposed to do, I feel. 

The series is a great springboard for discussion about war and violence and the effect that has on people.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Patrick Skelton said:


> So it sounds like the first book is probably the best?


I really felt the first book was the best. I was rather disappointed in the ending becuase the choices some characters made didn't seem consistent with what they were fighting for or more succintly what they were fighting against.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I've read the first two books in the series. I thought number one was the best of those as two just seemed to rehash the first book. I will read the third eventually but I'm not in any rush after the disappointment of the second book.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I loved the first, and when I read the second, I started to worry that it would be all about the love triangle.  But luckily, that wasn't at all true.  The third was was different.  Not bad, just different.  It seemed much more psychologically intense and not as action-packed.  Of the three, I think that was the most adult book.  Not really because of the subject matter, but because it operated on a deeper level.

I can't wait to see the movie!!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Loved the first, couldn't wait to read the second. It was okay. Third one--well, I think the author painted herself into a corner. Basically the same story told three different ways, yes--slight differences but once you've got the ultimate "game" and win, hard to top that a second time. And then up the ante for a third time. *shrug*


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

A friend of the family, who was also my sophomore English teacher, recommended these to me. My husband read them first and couldn't stop talking about them. I decided I was going to have to jump on the bandwagon so I wouldn't be completely lost. They were absolutely amazing. Although they can be violent, I can see them being required reading for high school students in the future. Dystopian novels seem to be the trend right now, and I believe this series is responsible for that shift in reading. Book 3 is different than the first two, but it does justice for the characters and their stories. I would definitely finish them, although I'm not one who can not finish a series if the first book really grabbed me.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> I just finished Book 2 an hour ago. It was great. I've read Hunger Games twice. Loved it both times. Book 2 is almost as good as Book 1. The biggest difference is that the shock and thrill is lessened because you've already read the first. I highly recommend it. Starting the third book tonight!


Quoting myself. How weird is that? Finished reading the 3rd book. Worst book I've read in ages. Of the 8 books Suzanne Collins has written, I've loved all of them except this one. I despised this one. So disappointing. The writing wasn't as sharp. The story and characters were a mess. I'm trying to forget I ever read it so it won't ruin Hunger Games, which was a solid 10/10 for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> Quoting myself. How weird is that? Finished reading the 3rd book. Worst book I've read in ages. Of the 8 books Suzanne Collins has written, I've loved all of them except this one. I despised this one. So disappointing. The writing wasn't as sharp. The story and characters were a mess. I'm trying to forget I ever read it so it won't ruin Hunger Games, which was a solid 10/10 for me.


Welcome to the club. You're definitely not alone.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I kept telling my husband how great they were, but I don't think he believed me until he started reading them.  I came home from work today and found him reading on the couch.  He said, "This book is amazing!"

Lol.  I didn't even say, "I told you so."


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I've read the whole series. I think the first book was the best, probably because the premise of the story was new (at least to me). I enjoyed Mockingjay, just not quite as much as The Hunger Games. I'm really looking forward to the movie and I hope they do it justice, but it's rare to have a movie be as good as the book.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not crazy about the casting for the movie.  Too many pretty faces!  I'd thought of the people who lived in The Seam (District 9) as being dirty and beleaguered.  My husband said he thought that the girl who played in the Cohen brothers' remake of "True Grit" would have made an outstanding Katniss.  I completely agree.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> I'm not crazy about the casting for the movie. Too many pretty faces! I'd thought of the people who lived in The Seam (District 9) as being dirty and beleaguered. My husband said he thought that the girl who played in the Cohen brothers' remake of "True Grit" would have made an outstanding Katniss. I completely agree.


She actually would look the part, though the picture of Jennifer Lawrence in costume isn't bad either. Realistically, it's Hollywood and for most readers (sadly) The Hunger Games is the story of a bloody teen love triangle, not the story of overcoming tyrannical oppression. Eye candy is indispensible.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll have to look into this!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

I really loved the first and second books, which is probably why #3 was such a let down. It's not that it's bad, I just don't think she lived up to the potential. I think she did certain things to avoid being predictable but, in doing so, alienated the reader. As much as I understood what was done, I wasn't very happy with it. Overall, it's still a kickass concept and worthwhile series to get into. You won't regret it.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> She actually would look the part, though the picture of Jennifer Lawrence in costume isn't bad either. Realistically, it's Hollywood and for most readers (sadly) The Hunger Games is the story of a bloody teen love triangle, not the story of overcoming tyrannical oppression. Eye candy is indispensible.


So true! I didn't mind J.L. in X-Men. Maybe she can pull it off after all.


----------



## JMcGhee (Oct 31, 2010)

Hunger Games is an incredible book series, nearly tied with Harry Potter for my fave.  I enjoyed all three books and especially liked the ending--the plot twists just kept coming.  It was gritty and intense.


----------



## Scribejohn (Jul 2, 2011)

Now I realize they're compelling YA novels rather than about the perils of bulimia, I shall check them out


----------



## Larry Marshall (Jan 2, 2011)

I came to Suzanne Collin's trilogy because of all the hoopla.  I didn't expect to like them as what I saw was that it was mostly girls who were reading them.  I bought the first book during a sale and couldn't get enough.  The guys are missing out 

Cheers --- Larry


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

I've heard a lot about The Hunger Games series, but i've been a little torn between whether or not I should check it out. Normally the books I read revolve around comedy, Terry Pratchett and such wonderful nonsense. In the past I was also very into Terry Brook's Shannara series, so this is a little off base from my normal literature.

Any idea of what I can expect?


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I hated the series.  

I vastly preferred Battle Royale by Koushun Takami.  Its about teenagers who are forced by an oppressive government to kill each other in brutal ways for entertainment...which is exactly what The Hunger Games is about.  The main difference is that there is no lame love triangle, its not nearly as predictable, the cast of "contestants" actually have a personality and a backstory, and there aren't 50 passages about food.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Food huh? I like food.

I'm a little interested now, perhaps I can get them both for a comparison. Of course a lame love triangle is a given in almost any recent book, it seems to be a theme as of late.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Pinworms said:


> I hated the series.


You're not alone: I, too, hated the first book. It was childish and jejune. There is never a chance I'd read the rest. The simplest way to describe _The Hunger Games_ is as a dumb teenage Summer movie on the page. But I guess that's what many readers think makes a great book.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

John Dorian said:


> I've heard a lot about The Hunger Games series, but i've been a little torn between whether or not I should check it out. Normally the books I read revolve around comedy, Terry Pratchett and such wonderful nonsense. In the past I was also very into Terry Brook's Shannara series, so this is a little off base from my normal literature.
> 
> Any idea of what I can expect?


Er, well then you might be disappointed. The HG series draws great descriptions of several different social hierarchies and cultures....not so big on the humor.

I see you are an author of books on SEALs, may I ask about your research? How did you gain your insights into the teams?


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

I read the first book.

Although I loved the story, I found the entire premise disturbing on a humanist level. Can a society become so desensitized that they'll watch and celebrate a TV program of children killing each other? The book may very well become a classic discussed in social science classes 

Books two and three of the series are on my must read list.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

9MMare said:


> Er, well then you might be disappointed. The HG series draws great descriptions of several different social hierarchies and cultures....not so big on the humor.
> 
> I see you are an author of books on SEALs, may I ask about your research? How did you gain your insights into the teams?


Oh I knew that it wouldn't be like Terry Pratchett, but you can't live your whole life off Terry Pratchett! I've been looking to expand my horizons and check out some newer, rather different stuff.

Oh I'm sorry, I'm not the author of those books. 

I've always liked the SEALs, started with Metal Gear Solid back in the day 

However, if you are interested, some veteran SEALs like to share stories about what it was like. You could ask around, and there are almost definitely going to be war stories written around the 'net.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Seems a decent amount both like and dislike book 3. Is it possible to just read the first and be done or is it like the Green Mile series where when you finished each book you couldn't wait for the next?


----------



## Ray Rhamey author (Jan 6, 2011)

I've read the trilogy, and it's a good read. Read vols 2 and 3 on a Saturday. I think the first book was the best, but it's fun to see how it all plays out. Liked the characters, too.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

robertk328 said:


> Seems a decent amount both like and dislike book 3. Is it possible to just read the first and be done or is it like the Green Mile series where when you finished each book you couldn't wait for the next?


I have NEVER anticipated a book as much as book 3. Sadly, I found it a bit disappointing as well (although I didn't hate it!), but I think you'd have a really tough time only reading the first one or two. They tend to end on a pretty big cliff-hanger.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Jessica


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I read about 3 chapters of Hunger Games and had to stop.  The premise sounded great, but I just can’t abide books written in present tense. For some reason I can’t stay in the story.  I'll wait for the movie


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Over 1/3 through and have barely been able to put it down - glad to have this one recommended


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> The premise sounded great, but I just can't abide books written in present tense.


Even though I really enjoyed the books, the present tense thing was a stumbling block for me, too. I guess the author did that because if she'd written the book in past tense, people might assume that the narrator's fate would be a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> Even though I really enjoyed the books, the present tense thing was a stumbling block for me, too. I guess the author did that because if she'd written the book in past tense, people might assume that the narrator's fate would be a foregone conclusion.


I just think it's a way of heightening the action. Trying to make it right there as it happens. Just like all the fragments. It took a little getting used to, but I thought it worked well enough in the Hunger Games. It has become something of a convention though, and when I saw it in Matched it seemed completely out of place because there simply wasn't all that much action. I just started Divergent, which has it too, but it's working out better.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My first introduction to the series was having the first book read aloud to me, so the first person narration sounded fairly natural to me. By the time I started the second book, I was used to it. I actually enjoyed how it was written, but I can see how it would trip others up.


----------



## Numi Ash (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought The Hunger Games was great--I couldn't stop reading it.  I recommend it to everyone.  However, Catching Fire was not nearly as good.  I thought Mockingjay was not even worth reading.


----------



## Libby13 (Jul 31, 2011)

I loved the series.  I was hesitant at first, not really a YA reader.  BUT, I did enjoy the story, the characters and I felt that the ending of the 3rd book wasn't depressing but realistic given the circumstances.  My only complaint was that the third book felt rushed to me.


----------



## jen meyers (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved the first two books, haven't read the third one yet. It's in my TBR pile. My husband read/devoured them all, really liked the first two but found the ending of the third disappointing. Don't know why since I haven't read it yet. 

I highly recommend them. I couldn't put them down. (Don't you just love books like that?)


----------



## DD Graphix (Jul 15, 2011)

I've read all three books. I found them very difficult to put down. On the other hand, I also found them mostly dark and depressing. I confess to mostly liking a bit lighter fare. And yes, I adore Terry Pratchett, though some of his work is actually VERY dark. Just in a blackly humorous way. These were dark and without humor. I would not reread them.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

Read The Girl Who Was on Fire for a more in depth understanding of the Hunger Games Trilogy. It's only around $4-$5


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I have to say (and a lot of my friends seem to agree) that the first one was simply stunning. A bit of a YA masterpiece in my opinion, simply could not put it down, the writing was very crisp and clean,I really loved it. And then the second one....mmm....ok, not bad, stretching it out a bit here.....and then the third one.........too long!!!!! 
I recommend everyone to read the first book though, fantastic stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

I loved the violence. So good.


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with DD Graphix, I was thoroughly entertained throughout, but had an unpleasant anxious feeling while reading them. I guess this is how dystopian fiction should make you feel! But it was very dark and at some points maybe nihilistic. I prefer a little bit more comedy to balance the seriousness sometimes.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Finished the first one ... on to the second!


----------



## clphillips787 (Aug 2, 2011)

I read all three back-to-back one year ago, and can't believe it's been that long.  Katniss is still stuck in my brain.  When you read them closely together, it seems like one big book to me.  I thought most of the surprises were in the first book because Hunger Games defined the world and the rules of the vicious game.

The trilogy remains one of my all time favorites.

C.L.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> I'm not crazy about the casting for the movie. Too many pretty faces! I'd thought of the people who lived in The Seam (District 9) as being dirty and beleaguered. My husband said he thought that the girl who played in the Cohen brothers' remake of "True Grit" would have made an outstanding Katniss. I completely agree.


If you watch "Winter's Bone" you'll see why Jennifer Lawrence was cast - she was nominated for the Best Actress Oscar. and Suzanne Collins approved: http://collider.com/suzanne-collins-hunger-games-jennifer-lawrence/81657/

I'm sure in the movie they'll all be much dirtier and more beleaguered-looking than they are in the publicity stills.


----------



## JA_Paul (Jun 23, 2010)

I have read the series and thoroughly enjoyed them. The movie is coming out soon so you may want to read the series before the movies.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I think the reason some people don't like the third book is because it is so different from the other two.  Personally, Mockingjay reminded me of the dystopian fiction I loved reading in high school (1984, Brave New World, etc.)  I found it to be an edgier, more psychologal book than the other two.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> I think the reason some people don't like the third book is because it is so different from the other two. Personally, Mockingjay reminded me of the dystopian fiction I loved reading in high school (1984, Brave New World, etc.) I found it to be an edgier, more psychologal book than the other two.


For me it was more how Collins abandoned her use of plot twists at the end of chapters. The provocative, emotionally resonating language had vanished. Katniss's personality had been consumed entirely by remorse that people were fighting because of her. Collins punished us for reading her books by destroying all of the things we wanted to see saved, leaving the arbitrarily resolved love triangle to take up all the slack.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

robertk328 said:


> Finished the first one ... on to the second!


Just finished Mockingjay and don't see where all the hate comes from - I thoroughly enjoyed it. Each book was different (no way to keep up the story from 1 into the other 2!) but Mockingjay held me from beginning to end like the others did. What to read next?


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

All 3 Hunger Games book were discounted in the UK, so I used this as an excuse to download them. Will start reading after I've finished "Pirates of the Savannah."


----------



## marimorimo (Aug 8, 2011)

The Hunger Games trilogy was definitely my best read last year  

I like them all, but the 2nd book (Catching Fire) is my favorite.

Suzanne Collins is a master of tension and plotting.


----------



## Kim Jewell (Aug 11, 2011)

I've read them twice now.  Loved the first two, hated the third - at least the first time around.  The second time I read it I didn't dislike it as much, but I do think the characters - as compelling as they were - deserved a better ending.  

I'm really looking forward to the movie!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

First official trailer/sneak peek for The Hunger Games movie.


----------



## Tiskers (Jan 5, 2011)

LOVED the first book, was completely RIVETED to my Kindle until I was done.  Number #2 was good, but (IMHO) not AS good.  I read #3, too, and was getting ready for it to be over.  It was a good book, but I was just ready to be done.  Of course I chain-read them all  , back to back to back without any break, so maybe I just OD'd on them?!

But I totally recommend the entire trilogy, but especially #1.  Intense, fascinating, and chilling.


----------



## Spitzbub (Jul 4, 2011)

Tiskers said:


> LOVED the first book, was completely RIVETED to my Kindle until I was done.


Yes, just finishing the first, and it's a real page-turner! It has three great strengths that I try to emulate: lead character, tension, and a writing style where the author disappears from the story. That's good writing.

John


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Book is popular with teenagers.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> First official trailer/sneak peek for The Hunger Games movie.


Gah, the video doesn't seem to be working. I'm super excited now, so I'll have to hunt it down somewhere else. Thanks for letting us know a sneak-peek is out!


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

NogDog said:


> The general opinion I've seen is: book #1 = very good (I personally couldn't get into it), book #2 not quite as good, book #3: very disappointing.


I couldn't get into it either. There were too many things that didn't ring true and kept throwing me out of the story. Too many happenings/character traits/character actions that seemed to be included for the sake of the plot, not because they were organic.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I loved all three books and couldn't put them down. I can see why some people didn't like the third book, but by Catching Fire, I could tell where the story arc was going. I think it's even more amazing that Suzanne Collins was able to tell two different types of stories and still keep me engaged.


----------



## leep (Aug 25, 2011)

If you thought the first one was bad, I've just finished the third and feel like I've got PTS.

She certainly doesn't let up on her characters.



Spoiler



I'm with those who think the series falls in quality as it goes on, I think as the series moves away from Katniss trying to survive the games to the war with the Capitol it begins to lose our constant drive for her survival, plus she spends the last chapter or so drugged out of it so the reader just feels lost.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just finished the trilogy and feel a strange possessiveness about the books that is quite alarming, they have had such an effect on me.

On a different note I see people have wide and varied views on the books - as an author this is very heartening because if people can criticise such masterful work, then there's hope for me when I get a bad review (if even the best writers can catch a cold.)


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Casper Parks said:


> Book is popular with teenagers.


I know and I cringe when I think of my 13-year-old granddaughter reading it. But all of her friends are, so my son has okayed it. 
What happened to the Charlotte's Web days?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> Gah, the video doesn't seem to be working. I'm super excited now, so I'll have to hunt it down somewhere else. Thanks for letting us know a sneak-peek is out!


Oops, try this link:

http://www.mtv.com/videos/movie-trailers/686022/the-hunger-games.jhtml?xrs=playershare_fb


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> I know and I cringe when I think of my 13-year-old granddaughter reading it. But all of her friends are, so my son has okayed it.
> What happened to the Charlotte's Web days?


My freshman year in high school we had to read Lord of the Flies. That's age fourteen. Not so different.

I've read the first two and love them. I haven't felt this way about a series since Harry Potter and Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series. I can't wait to dig into book three. Hopefully I won't be disappointed. My favorite character is Peeta.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> I know and I cringe when I think of my 13-year-old granddaughter reading it. But all of her friends are, so my son has okayed it.
> What happened to the Charlotte's Web days?


Charlotte's Web is fine and all, but that's at around a 3rd or 4th grade reading level...

At the high school I worked at when the first book came out, a teacher was reading it to her class of sophomores, which were only a couple years older than your granddaughter. I'd say it's probably no worse than a lot of PG13 movies I've seen.

Thanks for the link, Meemo!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Must pick up Lord of the Flies again - havent read it since school, and a couple of people have mentionned the similarity.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Patrick Skelton said:


> I just finished reading The Hunger Games. It was a bit violent for a young adult novel, but I enjoyed the story a lot. Has anyone read the other books in that series?


Loved it...want the movies


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author (Feb 10, 2011)

I was surprised at how violent the first book was! Although, the violence did add to the story and the tension, so I think it was necessary in this case. (But still a little harsh for young adults) I have the second book, and I'll start that soon. Good to know that the third book had mixed reviews. I'll still read it , though.


----------



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

The first and third book are the best, but I love them all. And I started off struggling with the 1st person present thing. I usually hate anything written in present and I'm picky about first person. But the author pulled it off. Real talent there.

I hope the movies do the books justice.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> I just finished the trilogy. I wish I'd read them *before* my 12 yo daughter did, though, so I could have talked her through some of the more disturbing parts. Even so, I thought they were excellent and so gripping that I couldn't put them down.
> 
> What I really liked was that the books showed how it was possible to remain decent in a world that wasn't.
> 
> Did anyone have a favorite character or characters? Mine were Cinna and Haymitch.


This series is disturbing for a twelve-year-old, same for my thirteen-tear-old. To me it's a great leap from Harry Potter to The Hunger Games. It's too violent and too impressionable for early teens. 
JMHO


----------



## Collin Moshman (Sep 1, 2011)

While I don't normally read in this genre, I read Hunger Games based on hearing a number of excellent reviews.  I thought it was a great story, and the themes in it and the rest of the trilogy were very powerful.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I finished Mochingjay a few days ago and I can't stop thinking about the series. I can already tell I'm going to be revisiting them again soon. I have end of series depression. You know, when you finish a series and you aren't ready to let it go. Of course, now I'm ready for something light and easy, because now I am emotionally drained.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

DChase said:


> I finished Mochingjay a few days ago and I can't stop thinking about the series. I can already tell I'm going to be revisiting them again soon. I have end of series depression. You know, when you finish a series and you aren't ready to let it go. Of course, now I'm ready for something light and easy, because now I am emotionally drained.


I know what you mean. I'll be re-reading them as well, just to see if I pickup anything that I may have missed. Looking forward to the movie(s) and hope they do the books justice.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

DChase said:


> I finished Mochingjay a few days ago and I can't stop thinking about the series. I can already tell I'm going to be revisiting them again soon. I have end of series depression. You know, when you finish a series and you aren't ready to let it go. Of course, now I'm ready for something light and easy, because now I am emotionally drained.


I know exactly what you mean!
On the subject of violence in YA books - I loved the Swallows and Amazons books as a teenager, I tryed to get my son to read them and his comment, "Not enough death or zombies." He loves Darren Shan books which seem to be about freaks and horror - I conclude that to get and keep a young person's attention in these days of violent video games, it's almost obligatory to have some cruelty and violence. Just my view, not necessarily happy about it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> This series is disturbing for a twelve-year-old, same for my thirteen-tear-old. To me it's a great leap from Harry Potter to The Hunger Games. It's too violent and too impressionable for early teens.
> JMHO


I've heard that most of the significance of what Katniss builds in the course of her "rise to power," as it were, is lost on younger teens, so they really are just left with the violence, which definitely does get rough at the end. Harry Potter and the Hunger Games are a world away, not just in content but how the story is told. The blunt fragments that Collins writes with work because of the intensity of the action.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I've only read the first book so far and thoroughly enjoyed it, with some modest reservations.  I didn't think it was violent at all, to be honest.  But then again, I did read "The Painted Bird" for a class in high school!  Has anyone here read "The Painted Bird?"  If you thought "Hunger Games" was violent......


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

The series has been absolutely haunting me.  I've been thinking about #3 and it suddenly dawned on me the brilliance of it from a literature stand point.  

I'm going to try to speak in code so as not to spoil anything, but, you know... proceed at your own risk.

I have read several reviewers say that they felt like they were cheated by the book and didn't like where it went.  But I realized that we, as readers, become the watchers.  We are so horrified that people would tune in to watch the Hunger Games, but our personal reaction to the plot of the third book can reveal if we are, in fact, guilty of the same crime.  And just like the viewers in the book who were disappointed when the Games did not come to the conclusion they wished, if we are disappointed because we did not get the blood shed in the way that we wanted.

Frickin' brilliant.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I really liked the trilogy. I thought the first book was the best though with them progressively getting worse. Still a good read though.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not sure why, but I resisted reading the Hunger Games for months before I finally broke down and bought it.  And then I couldn't put it down!  Catching Fire started off quite slowly for me...I didn't really get into it until maybe the mid-way point.  I just started reading Mockingjay yesterday, and so far I'm enjoying it.


----------



## sal79parody (Apr 7, 2011)

I hated this book. The story was lifted from Battle Royale and the prose was wooden. The characters had no depth. Will _not_ read the other two. I almost quit reading it, but I'd already struggled my way through half of it. I'm really astonished it has so many fans. Try Battle Royale instead...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems like a movie would be difficult to do well. If it kept to the dark, violent nature it will come across more like Saw or some other horror film. Don't show it though and you reduce the impact that the book provides


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> It seems like a movie would be difficult to do well. If it kept to the dark, violent nature it will come across more like Saw or some other horror film. Don't show it though and you reduce the impact that the book provides


I'm wondering about that too - curious to see how the movies are, hopefully they aren't something that ruins the story.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

sal79paradise said:


> I hated this book. The story was lifted from Battle Royale and *the prose was wooden. The characters had no depth*. Will _not_ read the other two. I almost quit reading it, but I'd already struggled my way through half of it. I'm really astonished it has so many fans. Try Battle Royale instead...


Interesting. I disagree with the parts I bolded.

I dont intentionally read YA fiction, but ordered Hunger Games unknowing. I knew it was YA by the time I read it, but found it very well developed....societies and characters. And the prose quite 'normalized' for current western culture which may or may not have been appropriate to the story but by that fact was able to draw me in more easily.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

I am not going to read this entire thread yet. I just started reading the first in the series last night and I've got to say it is amazing so far!  I can't wait to see what happens when they attack the camp.  I am off to read it right now!


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I loved the Hunger Games. I'm disappointed in myself that took me forever to finally grab the books and read them (though I'm glad I had all 3 books when I did read them). I couldn't put them down. My brother has read the first book and loved it, but he's not really getting into the second book as much. I promised him things pick up mid-way, so we'll see how he likes it then.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if anyone's seen that there's an unofficial companion guide to the Hunger Games series coming out soon, but I read a pretty bad review of it today. Sounds like it's not worth picking up, yikes!

http://mockingjay.net/2011/10/12/book-review-the-hunger-games-companion-unauthorized-guide/


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

sal79paradise said:


> I hated this book. The story was lifted from Battle Royale and the prose was wooden. The characters had no depth. Will _not_ read the other two. I almost quit reading it, but I'd already struggled my way through half of it. I'm really astonished it has so many fans. Try Battle Royale instead...


I'll definately try Battle Royal - so many people recommend it in connection with THG - but I cannot comprehend how you can claim THG characters are wooden! 
Dont lose sight of the fact that this is a YA book - but how can characters that haunt you, that you cant stop thinking about and that you HAVE to know what happens to - be wooden? 
One of the things I love most about THG is how each book is different. Mockinjay is a masterpiece - but for different reasons from the first 2 books. Ms Collins shows Peeta and Katniss as emotionally damaged, which is brave of her considering its YA, but in reality, of course they would be damaged after everything they've been through.
SEE! I cant stop talking about them or thinking about them. Wooden indeed?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> Mockinjay is a masterpiece - but for different reasons from the first 2 books. Ms Collins shows Peeta and Katniss as emotionally damaged, which is brave of her considering its YA, but in reality, of course they would be damaged after everything they've been through.
> SEE! I cant stop talking about them or thinking about them. Wooden indeed?


I think it's hard to call Mockingjay a masterpiece even at the character level, setting aside all of the problems with the disintegrating writing style and stunted ending, because Katniss is too focused on trying to be selfless that she doesn't really do anything, and the plot is too focused on prolonging the love triangle that most of the book feels like filler. Of course they would be damaged after undergoing all of that, and Collins does want us to see the gritty reality of it, but the end result is that it cripples the book and makes it difficult to connect with the characters.


Spoiler



Katniss had no problem forgiving Peeta for trying to kill her, but Gale had only the most peripheral, distant role in the death of her sister, and he's immediately banished from the story.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I think it's hard to call Mockingjay a masterpiece even at the character level, setting aside all of the problems with the disintegrating writing style and stunted ending, because Katniss is too focused on trying to be selfless that she doesn't really do anything, and the plot is too focused on prolonging the love triangle that most of the book feels like filler. Of course they would be damaged after undergoing all of that, and Collins does want us to see the gritty reality of it, but the end result is that it cripples the book and makes it difficult to connect with the characters.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yea, I thought that was kind of odd too, on the other hand real people can be pretty irrational....


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I was just really impressed that the author didnt take a soft option by pretending everything was all right and the characters had bounced back in a happy-Hollywood way. All I know is that it affected me emotionally which is what I look for a in a good read, and it was good to see mental illness being given an airing in YA fiction.


----------

